# Dublin to Carrick-on-suir wild camping spot



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
going from dublin to carrick-on-suir thursday, any wild camping spots about an hour south of dublin??
Thank you .
Pete.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Pete,

Carrick-on-suir is only 99 miles from Dublin .
sorry dont know any wild camping spots enroute.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*is it worth stopping on the way?*

its only a 2hr drive!


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for replys,
i realise its not very far,but as we can only get on sports centre at piltdown from friday afternoon we wanted to overnight somewhere on thursday night,will probably now go coastal route via n11,must be somthing in wicklow mountain area.
regards.
Peter Kean.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't wildcamp in the Wicklow mountains, its proximity to Dublin makes it unsafe.

Looking at the map I wonder if there is somewhere near Courtown in Wexford that would be better. It's a quiet time of the year and somwhere along that coast there is bound to be ok. I see places like, Rooney Point, Cahore Point, Riverchapel and if I was going to wildcamp they would be places I would check out. 
Give yourself time, and don't be afraid to ask locally, especially if you are only going to park up for the night and be off again early in the morning.
Sorry I don't have direct experience of this area, but have a good trip anyway.

Ca


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you ca for information,
will look at the places you mentioned,you paint a poor picture of dublin is it as bad as that?
Regards.
Pete.



CaGreg said:


> Don't wildcamp in the Wicklow mountains, its proximity to Dublin makes it unsafe.
> 
> Looking at the map I wonder if there is somewhere near Courtown in Wexford that would be better. It's a quiet time of the year and somwhere along that coast there is bound to be ok. I see places like, Rooney Point, Cahore Point, Riverchapel and if I was going to wildcamp they would be places I would check out.
> Give yourself time, and don't be afraid to ask locally, especially if you are only going to park up for the night and be off again early in the morning.
> ...


----------



## MABROWN (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive stayed with friends who have a mobile home at Cahore Point and because we have camper although we didnt have it with us at the time we did note that you could wild camp down near the pub at the pier it should be fine. My sister in law said that she often saw campers parked there overnight. Also it is a lovely spot close to a beautiful beach. Hope thats of some help to you.


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you,
sounds ideal,just what we were looking for.
Regards .
Pete.
PS. what a great site this is,so much information.



MABROWN said:


> Ive stayed with friends who have a mobile home at Cahore Point and because we have camper although we didnt have it with us at the time we did note that you could wild camp down near the pub at the pier it should be fine. My sister in law said that she often saw campers parked there overnight. Also it is a lovely spot close to a beautiful beach. Hope thats of some help to you.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Pete, 
I walk home from work every evening through the North Inner City of Dublin but I would not wildcamp in Wicklow. We have driven all over Europe, the USA and parts of Asia and Africa without incident but would take exactly the same safety measures at home. Exposure to risk needs to be assessed objectively and the first rule is prevention, so we generally stay on recognised sites with other folk around us. When we were 40 years younger we camped in all sorts of dodgy places but that was then. 
There are a number of campsites not too far from Carrick , Parsons Green in Clogheen and the Apple near Cahir are both ok and there are a couple in Kilkenny that we haven't used in years but which were fine back then. 

Noel


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

pursangmk2 said:


> Thank you ca for information,
> will look at the places you mentioned,you paint a poor picture of dublin is it as bad as that?
> Regards.
> 
> ...


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Noel,
wise advise indeed,I still race old motorcycles all over europe,but these days when the flag drops the red mist which was there 50 years ago is condesation caused by push starting the bl**** thing.
Regards.
Pete.
Ps. still manage the odd win,see attatchment. 

I walk home from work every evening through the North Inner City of Dublin but I would not wildcamp in Wicklow. We have driven all over Europe, the USA and parts of Asia and Africa without incident but would take exactly the same safety measures at home. Exposure to risk needs to be assessed objectively and the first rule is prevention, so we generally stay on recognised sites with other folk around us. When we were 40 years younger we camped in all sorts of dodgy places but that was then. 
There are a number of campsites not too far from Carrick , Parsons Green in Clogheen and the Apple near Cahir are both ok and there are a couple in Kilkenny that we haven't used in years but which were fine back then.

Noel[/quote]


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> pursangmk2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ca for information,
> ...


----------

